# Driving HGV's and PSV's with type 1 diabetes



## Busmnbob (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello just wondering if there is anyone out there like me who wanted nothing more then to hold an HGV or PSV licence but cannot due to diabetes, if there is i have found out it is possible to drive a school bus in America so long as you meet the correct medical criteria. please let me know what you have to think of the blanket ban or if you have any extra info it would be most appriciated.  Kindest regards


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe a PSV licence is a total no-no for a diabetic on insulin. With regards to an HGV licence I think I have only ever heard of one insulin dependent diabetic having an HGV licence. He had the licence pre-diagnosis and had to pass a super strict medical. I imagine the medical would be repeated every 6 - 12 months. Most people on insulin have the C1 category removed (3,500 - 7,500kg). This requires a much more stringent medical to regain it. Sadly this excludes one from driving some of the larger campervans


----------



## Busmnbob (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Falcon 123 in the UK yes unfortnatley the maximum weight for a vehicle we can drive is 3.5 ton for passanger and upto 7.5 ton for freight but i have done masses of research into the matter as driving a bus is all i have ever wanted to do and my research has found that in America in some states we are permited to drive a bus with stingent medical checks and a letter from a GP or doctor to say we are well in control then it is possible to drive a bus. more information can be found on the ADA webiste ( american diabetes assosiation.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes it's an arse, I disagree with a blanket ban! I used to find it useful to go hire a transit or luton size vehicle to do a few jobs, you know rob a bank and that kinda of carry on! To me my control is very good there is more chance of me falling asleep at the wheel than having a hypo, and also some people who are driving cars, well shouldn't and they get away with it for years! Grrrrr! I tried to get my C1 back, filled out the first bunch of forms and (paid) flushed  the first lot of dough down the toilet, gave up at the second hurdle, too high, and too often. Sorry if I've been a bit random but you've rekindled an angry rossi! If they ever change the law or you hear of a petition then do let me know, please...

Over & out.

Rossi


----------



## Busmnbob (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello Rossi I completely understand about what you mean with people who are driving cars trucks and buses who really generally shouldent but i am my self trying as hard as i can to het this blanket ban removed and have the commercial licences based on individual asessement, sorry for rekindeling your angry spirit but please feel free to vent you anger on a petition that is on the number _10 downing street website __under the petitions section if you know anyone else that might want to sign it please say it all helps.  look after your self and who know one day it might be removed take care of your self kindest regards Busmnbob_


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2010)

Busmnbob said:


> Hello Rossi I completely understand about what you mean with people who are driving cars trucks and buses who really generally shouldent but i am my self trying as hard as i can to het this blanket ban removed and have the commercial licences based on individual asessement, sorry for rekindeling your angry spirit but please feel free to vent you anger on a petition that is on the number _10 downing street website __under the petitions section if you know anyone else that might want to sign it please say it all helps.  look after your self and who know one day it might be removed take care of your self kindest regards Busmnbob_



wallycorker has a petition up there so does alisionM  they link it to this site to give it more attention...i dont know how to, but maybe one of them will catch this or help you out !! I'd sign it!! I had a nasty accident few years back on M4 in south wales ...when a very tired driver hit me up the back...as Diabetics we are probably safer as we take more note of our bodies and what they are telling us


----------



## Busmnbob (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you am64 i have sent a message to wallycorker so will see what happens thank you for the info and you are right people such as our selves look afterour selves we always have medical checks but hey ho sorry to hear about your experience with the tierd driver just goes to show that its not people with diabetes who cause problems eh


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2010)

Busmnbob said:


> Thank you am64 i have sent a message to wallycorker so will see what happens thank you for the info and you are right people such as our selves look afterour selves we always have medical checks but hey ho sorry to hear about your experience with the tierd driver just goes to show that its not people with diabetes who cause problems eh



 good one busmn 
yep the accident was  abit dodgy she'd driven from  lowerstoff ..round M25...along M4 and was nearly home but on a wet bank holiday early evening...we were stationary in congestion trying to go on hoilday!!she hit us at 40mph onto car infront... we were all ok thank god... but didnt get to pembrokeshire ! tend to drive in the night these days if going far!


----------



## Busmnbob (Jan 7, 2010)

Bloody hell on your holidays aswell poor person but the main thing is you were ok you were looks a 40mph car sandwich has been known to have left people with serious injuries afterwards but so long as you got out ok shame you never got to Pembrokeshire  take care


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2010)

Busmnbob said:


> Bloody hell on your holidays aswell poor person but the main thing is you were ok you were looks a 40mph car sandwich has been known to have left people with serious injuries afterwards but so long as you got out ok shame you never got to Pembrokeshire  take care



very lucky bob... brilliant car..an old montego ...crushed perfectly front and back and we were in the middle totally protected! take care


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

no worries about rekindling my spirit!!

Defo get a link up for that petition we'll all sign it for sure.

when you work out how to do it maybe start a new thread?

Cheers bus


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 29, 2010)

Just bumping this up has anyone found the petition on the numberten website??

BusmanBob, there was an article to do with removing the blanket ban in the last issue of balance I seem to recall? I think they're reviewing it at Europe level this year so should come into force next year but what that really means I have no idea, but I guess it gives us hope!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Busmnbob (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey top man well found, your right it does fill me with a little hope but only time will tell on this one all we can do is hope that these people see sense and have a little education on the matter


----------

